# 2 Round Trip Airfares From Delta



## gnipgnop (Nov 8, 2011)

Is anyone aware of this???  Just received in the mail today on a postcard like  post saying,  

"You have been selected to receive 2 round trip airfares within the continental US.  Call within 48 hrs.  You will also receive, as a bonus, 3 day 2 night hotel stay!"   (in small print under this statement it says:  "we have been trying to contact you.....this is not a timeshare or land sale offer) ~ Your choice, your vacation."  Then it gives me an 866-telephone number.  

*AM I BEING SCAMED?????  *  I haven't used Delta Airlines for over 8 yrs.


----------



## BevL (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds too good to be true, doesn't it?

It would be file 13'd if I found it in my mail.  But I suppose it doesn't hurt to call.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 8, 2011)

I got that postcard, too.  I think somewhere in the fine print it said they weren't connected with Delta or any other airline.  It's a "vacation club" travel outfit.  I didn't go to their presentation, but several years ago we got some kind of similar deal.  There were so many restrictions involved with using the "free" airline tickets that we never used it.  I think you had to pick three different dates and they had to be so many days apart and there couldn't be any holidays.  It was really stupid.  Don't waste your time.


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 8, 2011)

I got it too.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.....it's going right in the shredder!


----------

